# Franklin County



## Kodiakman (Oct 6, 2004)

Have only seen a few deer (Does and fawns) this season.  I took off a few days to hunt this past week.  I was in the stand 4 days straight without seeing a thing.  This past Monday three 8 pointers came in on me.  I started to draw back when they were about 50 yards out munching on some acorns.  My arrow popped off and flew out about 10 yards.  They started to get nervous but I had time to knock another arrow just as they started to move off behind me.  I drew on the larger of the three and let 'er fly at 40 yards.  He only ran 50 yards or so and was out for the count.


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Oct 6, 2004)

*8 Pointer*

Sweet, Congrats!


----------



## Label Dawg (Oct 6, 2004)

*Beautiful buck*

morning or evening hunt?


----------



## Kodiakman (Oct 6, 2004)

Morning hunt right at 9:15am.  Cool morning too I think lows in the mid 50's. 3/4 moon if I remeber correctly.  I had been fighting that moon all week.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 6, 2004)

That was a good job on getting another arrow nocked and making a good shot out of a bad situation. Good picture too.


----------



## marknga (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice Buck. My folks live up in Carnesville and Dad has a couple of places leased up off Harrison Bridge Road. They have lived up there for about 8 years now and we always have some successful hunts. I still  live in Middle Ga and always look forward to going up and hunting at the EIEIO.
Best of luck this season.

Mark 

PS: you ever go over to Gumlog eat some catfish?


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 9, 2004)

*Gumlog BBQ*

 Ain't no eatin any better!  I'm from Toccoa but live in Gainesville now.  I grew up on Gumlog catfish.  My great aunt used to work there and they are distantly related to me.  Good folks and good food!  When I hunt in Franklin County I hunt just off HWY 328 (can smell it from the stand!)


----------



## willbuck (Oct 11, 2004)

I passed on a small 8 pointer on Saturday morning.  A pretty 1 1/2 year old buck.  Caught a tresspasser on Sunday morning.  We had a good talk and went over the property lines.  He was hunting next door and was "unfamiliar with the lines" - good thing we just had the lines surveyed.  No harm no foul.  As Robert Frost once wrote: "Good fences make good Neighbors". 

Hopefully we will be able to help each other out in the future.


----------



## hawghunter (Oct 11, 2004)

Kodiakman said:
			
		

> Have only seen a few deer (Does and fawns) this season.  I took off a few days to hunt this past week.  I was in the stand 4 days straight without seeing a thing.  This past Monday three 8 pointers came in on me.  I started to draw back when they were about 50 yards out munching on some acorns.  My arrow popped off and flew out about 10 yards.  They started to get nervous but I had time to knock another arrow just as they started to move off behind me.  I drew on the larger of the three and let 'er fly at 40 yards.  He only ran 50 yards or so and was out for the count.



nice one man.


----------

